# What a coincidence!



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

We have just returned from a two week fact finding mission in Portugal, and it was all we hoped, we felt instantly at home and knew we could live there, thank you to everyone who has given us advice/guidance. On the spur of the moment we decided to eat in the Irish Pub in Foz, walked in, heard the owner refer to another customer as Siobhan, so, I thought I would ask if it was Siobhan from the Forum - lo and behold it was! 

Lovely to meet you Siobhan, and we did have a great Thai curry at the Irish Pub, hope to see you again when we return.

Denise


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It was great meeting you both. Must admit the Thai curry is to die for and I saw that you polished off your Sunday Raost diner on Sunday as well  You`ll miss that back in Dubai  Glad to see you got back safely


----------



## Clive&Chris (Apr 27, 2014)

Irish Pub! Home from home (tho I'm not Irish) - which Foz is this??


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Clive&Chris said:


> Irish Pub! Home from home (tho I'm not Irish) - which Foz is this??




Foz do Arelho Clive&Chris


----------



## Clive&Chris (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Siobhan, we were in the Alcobaca area last week looking at properties but didn't get as far as Foz or Peniche, lovely area though, are there lots of ex-pats about?


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Even more of a coincidence!*



Clive&Chris said:


> Hi Siobhan, we were in the Alcobaca area last week looking at properties but didn't get as far as Foz or Peniche, lovely area though, are there lots of ex-pats about?


We were in the Alcobaca area last week, in Chequeda, which we used as a base to travel out from. Maybe we walked past each other? 

We have lived in Dubai for ten years, so an Irish pub was a real treat for us, the food was good, we went twice, but the rest of the two weeks we were there we ate in Portugese restaurants, and enjoyed every lunch, dinner and coffee!


----------



## Clive&Chris (Apr 27, 2014)

dstump said:


> We were in the Alcobaca area last week, in Chequeda, which we used as a base to travel out from. Maybe we walked past each other?
> 
> We have lived in Dubai for ten years, so an Irish pub was a real treat for us, the food was good, we went twice, but the rest of the two weeks we were there we ate in Portugese restaurants, and enjoyed every lunch, dinner and coffee!


Our paths may have crossed indeed! One thing strikes you in Portugal is that wherever you go the coffee is good. And of course the fish mmmm

I used to sing in Irish pubs when they were all the vogue.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Clive&Chris said:


> I used to sing in Irish pubs when they were all the vogue.



Ah now you might have talked yourself into a sing song arty:arty:arty:


----------

